# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  COMPRO USADO ..... PRE-LIMPIA - ZARANDA - MESA GRAVIMETRICA

## Ojojoy Distribuidora

Compramos maquinaria USADA para limpieza de granos en general. Ajonjolí, quinua, chia, menestras, etc. ..................................../// - Pre - limpia  - Zaranda. - Mesa gravimetrica ....................................///  La capacidad de los equipos pueden fluctuar de 3 a 5 toneladas/hora de proceso    Atentamente.  Wilmer Lavarello 920 194030 info@ojojoydistribuidora.comTemas similares: BUSCO PRE-LIMPIA - ZARANDA - MESA GRAVIMETRICA ....... USADAS Tractor Usado La energía limpia de las excretas pecuarias Vendo Tractor Fiat Usado 1380 DT Vendo Tractor Fiat Usado

----------

